

Obama’s former adviser ridicules statement that NSA doesn’t spy on Americans - Suraj-Sun
http://rt.com/usa/us-obama-surveillance-snowden-296/

======
lvs
Come on. Russia Today is well acknowledged to be a media arm of the Kremlin.
Just because this article preaches to the choir doesn't mean we should be
promoting this as a legitimate journalistic source. This sort of stuff isn't
new and doesn't really belong on HN anyway.

------
whatplantsneed
The opinion of the former advisor on green jobs is not relevant to anyone
aside from the RT editorial staff.

